# SS1100 mix opinions?



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Preparing for a half acre Reno for next fall on a new construction. would this blend be asking for trouble if I don't want to use a preventative fungus regiment as they all seem to perform well besides the diva with snow mold

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100006/ss1100-bluegrass-blend

Looking at a corner lot and Im very tempted to join the reel mower/pgr club for the end goal.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Preparing for a half acre Reno for next fall on a new construction. would this blend be asking for trouble if I don't want to use a preventative fungus regiment as they all seem to perform well besides the diva with snow mold
> 
> https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100006/ss1100-bluegrass-blend
> 
> Looking at a corner lot and Im very tempted to join the reel mower/pgr club for the end goal.


I can not comment on the blend. I can comment however on the cool season reel mower club. I highly recommend joining this club.

EDIT: I think you will be just fine with that blend. I mow low and I prefer ryegrass in the blue mix.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would love a ryegrass lawn but being zone 4b I'd get some winterkill no doubt. So that's why I'd like a bluegrass blend.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah maybe so. I am also a zone 3 for trees and 4 for shrubs. We get cold here as well.

What I like about ryegrass is that its pretty cheap so you can keep on over seeding it. I have over seed with ryegrass for the past 2 fall seasons and have not experienced winter kill. I would not hesitate to try it if I am in your situation.

A nice blue grass lawn is very beautiful. The ryegrass really makes the lawn shine when going low.

I do water all summer with underground irrigation.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think it's a solid mix. You could always over seed it with PRG if you wished.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I think it's a solid mix. You could always over seed it with PRG if you wished.


Yeah that would be an excellent option to consider.


----------

